

Free Software Foundation statement on PRISM revelations - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-statement-on-prism-revelations

======
danielsiders
Don't forget Tent ([https://tent.io](https://tent.io)) which wasn't mentioned
in the statement.

------
mindcrime
How long until the FSF (and EFF?) are declared "terrorist organizations" by
the US government?

